# start your engines! snow storm coming!!



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

North shore- South NH 3-6" for Saturday night into Sunday. Wet stuff but i don't care.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

hey now lets not scare this storm away hahhaa i am sick of rain and warm weather it just bites


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm telling you. There must be more than one person with the plow on. Let's make sure the plow is off until the storm is just right above us. How many times did we set up the whole thing just to find out that the snow storm just moved away. Not this time, I have been waiting for soo long.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i hear ya, i wanna see it snowing before i get my hopes up


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh Hahahahahahha!!!!!!!! Yessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! I Just Took My Plow Off Today And Its Stayin Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrivewayKing (Jan 12, 2006)

I just hope it snow real soon cause i am sick of sitin at home with nothing to do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You may have to do a little a$$ kissing

htt://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32515


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I hope you guys get tons of snow, and we get none! :angry: 
Tired of this crap, now the ice is shot so I cant even go ice fishing. :crying: 

Todd


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

no snow for ct just rain spring is here


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i dont know about 3-6 for northshore, just watched the weather, said snow on the canadian border, rain south..sucks


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Dear Mother Nature

Please snow then get cold and windy this weekend. That way the roads dry up afterwords. I want to see my truck again. I swore I bought a black truck but it's white and dirt colored for so long I almost forgot.:crying:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Yaz,
Here you go, this is what they look like clean.
Sorry the pictures blurry. I am getting tired of washing three black vehicles only for them to turn white . I feel your pain.

Jason


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks more like rain and maybe some snow showers on Sunday!:crying:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Yeah, they are saying a mix here. Prob. rain though. :realmad:


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

*oldmankent respond back*

hey, im from gloucester ma.....noticed you said cape-ann-area...where abouts are you from?????wats youre truck look like, proubly seen you around im out every stomr for abuot 12 hours a piece +


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

sir spaniourd said:


> North shore- South NH 3-6" for Saturday night into Sunday. Wet stuff but i don't care.


I read around 1 inch in Boston and Portsmouth. South of that mostly rain. What weather channel did you check?

I've checked
www.accuweather.com
www.weather.com
www.wmur.com
www.noaa.gov


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

fairfield CT is in the 1-3 zone... my prediction.... rain.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

vis said:


> fairfield CT is in the 1-3 zone... my prediction.... rain.


LOL... I just almost posted the same map.

Where the 3-6 comes in? The mountains somewhere. LoL.

But hopefully the deep snow that is supposed to fall in Northern Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine will come further south into central and southern New England.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

ha, im goin out sat night and taking the truck with me, no plow this way i can go out and enjoy myself with friends and get rudly interuped with the pleasant surprize of snow, race back to the shop mount the plows and grab sum cash. fingers crossed but looks like rain and snow showers, nuthin big


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

T-MAN said:


> I hope you guys get tons of snow, and we get none! :angry:
> Tired of this crap, now the ice is shot so I cant even go ice fishing. :crying:
> 
> Todd


LOL, Same thing here............. Nothing much to do but a few left over clean-ups. This sucks!!!!:angry:


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

Everyone Take Your Plows Off!!!!!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

over time you learn not to get your hopes up...kinda like kids when they see snow on the weather and think no school and then their mom comes into the room at 630 and says wake up, and they get pissed,

but for the ones who just expected to have school, its not such a big moral killer, and when school is actually cancelled, everyone is happy...

same concept applies to snowplowers apparently


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> Everyone Take Your Plows Off!!!!!


You had yours on?  With the accuracy of weather forecasts lately, I won't put the plow on unless I see white covering the roads already.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Winter is over.


----------

